# USED Timberwolf?



## B-Edwards (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm still loooking for a used tw5 or tw6, any 1 know of 1 of these for sale?


----------



## Pcoz88 (Aug 18, 2006)

call Brownwood equipment sales here in ohio.They had a used tw-5 at there warehouse in sandusky,Ohio.PM me if you want number.


Pete


----------



## B-Edwards (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank you Sir!!!!


----------



## Pcoz88 (Aug 25, 2006)

*so did you find one?*

Did you get a timber wolf?????


----------



## B-Edwards (Aug 27, 2006)

Hello again sir, I called the people you told me about. They didnt have a TW5 used when i talked to them, they did have a used TW6. It's so far to thier location the price didnt work for me. But since then i have purchased a new TW5 here in NC because i couldnt wait any longer to start splitting for this winter. I like the splitter but I'm not sure at this point i would recomend it to others. One thing i didnt understand about the 4-way wedge is it doesnt fall out of your way when you dont need it, you have to remove it by hand which is easy but,,,. This thing is a beast i cut a few pieces of Blackgum across grain just to see if it would, not a problem at all. The log lift is awsome ,works very well. The only complaint i have is the price and the 4-way or 6-way wedges dont fall (lower) out of your way for you to only use the vertical wedge. I'll keep you guys posted as to any +s or -s i see to this machine.


----------



## BRAAAP (Aug 27, 2006)

Did you get the table grate with that? If not try one the make a huge diff. I have a TW-5 and just order a C-24 conveyor to finish the set up Good luck with yours


----------



## B-Edwards (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello Braaap, No sir i did not get the grate, it looks like it's the way to go though. Looks like it would be a huge help with large wood and keeping it off your feet as you work.Will probly have 1 soon. Thanks


----------



## sloth9669 (Sep 3, 2006)

*update*

please keep the updates coming the pros and cons want one my self...waht did it run you with all the opt stuff you got ?


----------



## Husky137 (Sep 4, 2006)

The 4 and 6 way wedges don't lower out of the way but they do lift out of the way, and lift off of the 2-way wedge very easily. I would think the TW-5 without the table grate, log lift and a conveyor would be an expensive pain in the butt. I have a TW-5 w/ table grate, log lift, 4 and 6 way wedge with the 24 ft. conveyor. Whole package cost me 13K, I think "sticker" was about 6 or 7 hundred above that. I wouldn't trade mine for anything except a full-blown processor.


----------



## B-Edwards (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello Sloth, i paid $6,183.00 for mine with a log lift and 4-way wedge. I know this is alot of money for a splitter. Before i bought this i priced all the parts to build 1 , took that list to a welder friend of mine . He told me to double the price of the parts to cover the labor. This was very close to what i paid and i didnt have to go thru the hassle of redoing things they got wrong. There are people out there who could do all this thierselves ,I couldnt because I'm not set up for this kinda work and i needed it now. The only machine I've seen that puts the horizontal wedge out of your way is the machine at Northern Tool it's priced a little lower , I've been told it doesnt work well ( the horizontal wedge hangs up sometimes) but i dont know this for myself. It wont take long and I'll know if I did the wrong thing ( for my situation ). Anybody else that has a Timberwolf splitter get in here and POST.


----------



## gage52 (Sep 4, 2006)

i just went from a speeco 25ton to a tw-5 try'n to speed up production i sell around 50 to 70 cord in the winter to keep money coming in. the initial cost gets you but the way i think of it is last years firewood paid for this splitter and will pay for a conveyor once i get more info on them. my tw-5 is a 2002 bought from my uncle told me he would sell it to me for 2500.00 i tried it for a hour and was so impressed i gave a extra 500.00 to get it that day! anyone have any info on timberwolf's conveyors(pros&cons, pricing,and is a tablegrate the only way to go with a conveyor?) im looking at the 20ft.


----------



## BRAAAP (Sep 4, 2006)

Will let you know about the conveyor im getting one this week :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## sloth9669 (Sep 4, 2006)

*tw-p1*

I got a tw-p1 with 4 way wedge and a manual log lift...for waht i do now it works but as fast as this is going for me and sales are good ill need to move to a tw5 in a year or so but what i need is more supply of logs and a larger area to work on...stuff i got to figure out. just looking for pros and cons of the splitter and seems like its a good deal...lots of money but thats what it takes to get good gear.


----------



## gage52 (Sep 4, 2006)

me too hopefully, whats it gonna costs?


----------



## Husky137 (Sep 4, 2006)

If I remember, I paid $5500 for the 24ft. conveyor. You can use the conveyor with the TW-5 without the table grate, but I find the table to be indespensible. It eliminates a lot of [email protected] from your wood and gives you a place to retrieve large pieces to resplit. It also eliminates bending over to pick up pieces for resplitting. In my opinion without the complete package you spend too much time doibg busy work and handling the wood, eliminating the speed advantages of the machine.


----------



## timberwolf1 (Sep 4, 2006)

sloth9669 said:


> I got a tw-p1 with 4 way wedge and a manual log lift...for waht i do now it works but as fast as this is going for me and sales are good ill need to move to a tw5 in a year or so but what i need is more supply of logs and a larger area to work on...stuff i got to figure out. just looking for pros and cons of the splitter and seems like its a good deal...lots of money but thats what it takes to get good gear.



Hello there. I bought a tw-p1 recently myself. My father wanted to tie a Tarm boiler he had sitting in the basement in with the exisitng oil-fired boiler to offset the ever increasing oil prices. I did not want him to split wood by hand anymore, so I bought him a tw-p1 with a 4-way wedge and a table grate. It's a little more than the other splitters out there, but you get what you pay for and the quality is better. Might as well do it right the first time...at least that's my way of thinking. It is an impressive machine, and the table grate and 4-way help so much over an ordinary splitter. Does the manual log lift for the tw-p1 allow you to load multiple rounds on and lift them up so you can roll them on to the beam? I'm thinking of buying one next year.


----------



## sloth9669 (Sep 4, 2006)

*tw1*

you can hand place more then one round on it waiting to be slpit but does not pick up more then one at a time...i can lift 25'' rounds by my self and not much work..lets just say it picks stuff up i could have to cut with a saw..i recomend it..how is the table grate working for you its the one thing i passed on.


----------



## timberwolf1 (Sep 4, 2006)

sloth9669 said:


> you can hand place more then one round on it waiting to be slpit but does not pick up more then one at a time...i can lift 25'' rounds by my self and not much work..lets just say it picks stuff up i could have to cut with a saw..i recomend it..how is the table grate working for you its the one thing i passed on.



Good, that's basically what I wanted to hear. I wanted to know that I could "preload" the log lift so to speak and still have it availble to pick up the real big stuff as well. The table grate is wonderfull and a real back saver, as you don't have to bend over to pick up the wood to resplit it. I throw the finished pieces in a pile as they come onto the grate. The table grate is definetly worth the money if you are thinking about it.


----------



## B-Edwards (Sep 6, 2006)

Ima get dat grate!!!


----------



## LNG24 (Dec 6, 2007)

I am bumming tonight. I have been looking on and off at a TW-5 for years, but never really had a need for it. This year I switched to a Wood Stove as my main heat source. So I figured I finally have the reason to begin wood processing. I could make some money at it while getting my wood for free. 

As luck would have it, I found a used TW-5 with ALL options on E-bay and just lost the bidding war to someone else by 45 seconds! FYI It went for $3700 and change. 

I was really wanting to only spend $3500, but I figured I would kick myself if I let it go for $200. It was a fight to the finish and I lost out. So back to looking for the next Timberwolf.


----------



## JKS (Dec 6, 2007)

I just bought a TW5 this fall and it's the best investment I've made,and the table grate and log lift is a must. I cut 60 to 70 cord a year and this machine has made my lie a whole lot easier.


----------



## hanko (Dec 6, 2007)

I also bought a new TW-5 this fall, i was splitting with a husky, which was a pretty good splitter. I was allways proud that i could split a face cord an hour with the husky. Only problem was that I was pretty tired after a couple hrs. with the tw I can do a full cord an hr, and thats stacking it too. The old lady doesnt know I paid $6500 for a splitter, but I can say it is well worth the money.


----------



## LNG24 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am wondering how much I should have gone up too. Honestly though, I might have been getting in over my head. I really just wanted it to save my back. Is there a better option I should look into that is not soo much money? 

Let me ask;

How many of you are Tree Guys? I am not, nor do I have a landscaping company, so I would have to go out and make deals or find the wood to split. Is it fesiable that I could gather, for free, 50 cords of wood? Also, Approximately how many 10 foot logs would be needed to make up a cord?

Is it fesiable that I could get into the firewood biz and not the tree work biz? 

I think I'll move this post to its own thread as I think I am hijacking this thread now. Here is the link :
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=826241#post826241


----------



## hanko (Dec 7, 2007)

LNG24 said:


> I am wondering how much I should have gone up too. Honestly though, I might have been getting in over my head. I really just wanted it to save my back. Is there a better option I should look into that is not soo much money?
> 
> Let me ask;
> 
> ...


Why would you need 50 cord for yur own use? 10 woudnt be that hard to come by. tree co's sometimes need a place to dump, I got one guy who brings me a couple dump truck loads a year, I usually throw him a franklin, I figure a $100 bucks for 3 or 4 cord ain t bad. Sometimes its free with other guys too


----------



## LNG24 (Dec 7, 2007)

I would not need 50 cords. I only need three to four. The other 46 cords would go to pay for the Timberwold TW-5 and the two guys I need to run it.

Not looking to make a ton of money, just looking to get my wood free and pay off my toys quickly.

After the TW-5 is paid off, I would then get a loader, then a conveyer, etc.


----------



## dpcutter (Dec 7, 2007)

How about a tw-2?..anyone have one? I was thinking it would be a good comprimise from the tw-1, and the tw-5, not quite as expensive, but a bitter faster cycle time over the tw-1, and not as pricey as the tw-5..I am just a hobbyist that likes nice toys, and enjoy the work on a part-time basis...


----------



## LNG24 (Dec 7, 2007)

dpcutter said:


> How about a tw-2?..anyone have one? I was thinking it would be a good comprimise from the tw-1, and the tw-5, not quite as expensive, but a bitter faster cycle time over the tw-1, and not as pricey as the tw-5..I am just a hobbyist that likes nice toys, and enjoy the work on a part-time basis...



From what Timberwolf themselves told me, The Tw-2 and Tw 5 look identical, but by the time you add the nice options light the 4 way wedge, adjustable wedge, log lift, auto cycle, etc. you are only $500 less than the TW-5 and that has the 6 way wedge option and a heavier machine. 

So if you are looking for a stripped down machine, the TW-2 is the way to go. Personally, I would not turn down a TW-2, especially since you can add the auto cycle, which I think is a must if you are doing this alone. 

With auto cycle, you set it and walk away as it splits and returns. I think this is the most important feature for speed. I know the TW-5FC has a 6 second cycle time as opposed to the TW-5' s10 second, but I don't see me or anyone else keeping up with that unless you have a feeder of some sort. 

Also, what do you guys think of the grate if you don't have the conveyer? Does it matter then?


----------



## dpcutter (Dec 7, 2007)

The tw-2 has the same cycle time as the tw-5, and it's initially more affordable. I'm wondering if it's worth upgrading to the tw2-hd? The regular tw-2 I can buy for around $3200 new, the tw-2hd is around $3800. The tw-2 hd can be later equipped with hydraulic log lift, etc later. How much weight can be lifted with the manual log lift?


----------



## LNG24 (Dec 7, 2007)

I just found another TW-5, but this one does not have a log lift, 4 or 6 way wedge or table and he still wants $3600 for it. The one on ebay with all that stuff sold for $3700. 

I think this guy is much too high. Add the log lift and the missing 4 & 6 way wedges and your up there! I also dont know if it has the wedge lift. I thought the log lift and wedge lift were standard, but they are not.


----------



## abohac (Dec 25, 2007)

*Timberwolf TW5 & TW6*

Hi guys. I've enjoyed reading about the timberwolf's because I am investing in one shortly. We are looking at the TW 6 mostly because of the y8 HP Honda. I tried the TW5 and stalled it a couple of time (I have some really nasty stuff to split and a lot of it). Before I spend this much money can any of you coment on the 6 vs the 5?


----------



## LNG24 (Dec 25, 2007)

There is a TW-6 For Sale here on the thread. Look towards the bottom on the main page. 

Was too big for me and for the seller.


----------



## cabinman (Dec 25, 2007)

*tw5 or 6*



abohac said:


> Hi guys. I've enjoyed reading about the timberwolf's because I am investing in one shortly. We are looking at the TW 6 mostly because of the y8 HP Honda. I tried the TW5 and stalled it a couple of time (I have some really nasty stuff to split and a lot of it). Before I spend this much money can any of you coment on the 6 vs the 5?



I dont know the price difference, But If your staling the 5 , Id seriousley consider paying the extra for the 6, especially If you have alot of the tuff stuff to split,. paying 6K for a splitter that stalls on you in the middle of a tuff chunk, is not going to be a vary happy experince,..and getting the chunk out is also not going to be a happy experince either, Question? if you stop the cycle before it stalls , and gets back to full rpm, and you hit it again,..will it complete the cycle,?..If not, and you are stuck in the middle,.I wood not buy the TW5, The bigger engine is the way to go, Plus it will have a quicker cycle time, 20 %, acording to the specs


----------



## triptester (Dec 26, 2007)

abohac said:


> Hi guys. I've enjoyed reading about the timberwolf's because I am investing in one shortly. We are looking at the TW 6 mostly because of the y8 HP Honda. I tried the TW5 and stalled it a couple of time (I have some really nasty stuff to split and a lot of it). Before I spend this much money can any of you coment on the 6 vs the 5?



When splitting the real nasty stuff and stalling the engine were you using the 4 or 6 way wedge. The Timberwolf manual for the TW5 and TW6 states that if the wood has more than one knot or has very crooked grain the multi-split heads are not to be used.


----------



## hanko (Dec 26, 2007)

cabinman said:


> I dont know the price difference, But If your staling the 5 , Id seriousley consider paying the extra for the 6, especially If you have alot of the tuff stuff to split,. paying 6K for a splitter that stalls on you in the middle of a tuff chunk, is not going to be a vary happy experince,..and getting the chunk out is also not going to be a happy experince either, Question? if you stop the cycle before it stalls , and gets back to full rpm, and you hit it again,..will it complete the cycle,?..If not, and you are stuck in the middle,.I wood not buy the TW5, The bigger engine is the way to go, Plus it will have a quicker cycle time, 20 %, acording to the specs


Ive never been able to stall my TW-5, and Ive had some pretty nasty notty old oak thru it. Never with the multi head wedge.


----------



## hanko (Dec 26, 2007)

hanko said:


> Ive never been able to stall my TW-5, and Ive had some pretty nasty notty old oak thru it. Never with the multi head wedge.


I meant never split that notty stuff with the multi head


----------

